# Tivo for my auto radio



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

I can't tell you how many times I wish I could back my radio up 10 seconds to hear something again on my suv's radio. Or pause it while I fill up the gas tank (30 gallons... ouch!). A diesel truck drives by or I'm yelling at an illegal alien for driving slow in the fast lane (just kidding, I crack myself up!). Or the cell phone rings and I'm driving too slow in the fast lane! Or Rush says something really funny and I wish I could back it up. Well you get the idea.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Although certainly not Tivos, this concept is, I'm pretty certain, available today. The technology has been used in satellite radio(xm, sirius) for years. I have the xm Delphi SkyFi2(satellite radio) which has a 30 min buffer(flash based). I'm sure I've glanced literature on it(the buffering) for more conventional radios also.

Probably available on most(some, at least) hard drive based auto entertainment systems.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

So you can rewind what you are listening to? Or is just so when you go into a tunnel your radio doesn't stop playing when you lose signal.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

snickerrrrs said:


> So you can rewind what you are listening to? Or is just so when you go into a tunnel your radio doesn't stop playing when you lose signal.


On my xm radio mentioned above, each song is marked as like a chapter index mark. So yes, I can go back as far as 30 min in the buffer, to the beginning of each song. So say I stepped 5 songs back. It will then play all five of those songs again. Pretty much like a Tivo. Only thing is you can't search/scan within a song, only go back to the beginning of the track, to replay.


----------

